# General > Application Testing >  Testing wanted for a Structural design platform

## VisionSolutions

I have a program which is currently in it's alpha stage of development, I am seeking people who would like to be a beta tester. 

The software is intended for Structural designers to have an "all in one" tool for their needs.
Currently we support Architectural floor plan layouts, Take-off measurements, and steel stud framing and beams for Structures with accurate material properties and part numbers for the On-Site team.
The software has 3D modeling for viewing designs, layout printing, Bill of material exports.

Currently, we are wrapping up a few features we will be including with the initial launch, and cleaning up the layout and UI. We should hit Beta stage by the end of November, beginning of December.

If you are interested or would like further information please PM me here, or reply in this thread! 

If you are serious about this, testing can be started now in order to familiarize yourself with the program before entering beta. 

Thank you for your consideration,

Andrew

----------

